# Mini fridge for drying and aging?



## solman (Mar 17, 2019)

Costco has a 4.4cu mini fridge for $120 right now. Assuming it can maintain proper temperatures 36-38F, would it be suitable for curing pork belly and dry aging steaks?

https://www.costco.com/Hisense-4.4-...-Refrigerator---RS44G1.product.100459172.html

There's a serious eats article about dry aging steaks at home using a mini fridge. What i got from it is that humidity isn't as critical as maintaining proper temperature. So i was wondering if you guys thought a simple mini fridge would work for curing and dry aging.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2013/03/the-food-lab-complete-guide-to-dry-aging-beef-at-home.html


----------



## 2008RN (Mar 17, 2019)

3 weeks ago, I picked up a fairly new but used studio fridge in great shape ($50).  It is 7.7 cu ft fridge space with about 3.3cu ft freezer storage. I have about 4 gallons of homemade bone broth frozen, 20 lbs. of cheese aging, and just pulled out 35 lbs. of pork that had sat with dry rub in the fridge.    I am also looking forward to brining a turkey around July 4th. Never had space for brining a turkey in the fridge before, so turkey was a cold weather endeavor when the outside temps worked as my fridge.

Sound cool drying/curing meats.  Wow another thing to try.


----------



## solman (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's an article about a guy who tried the serious eats method using a mini fridge: https://www.buzzfeed.com/weber/i-tried-to-dry-age-steaks-in-my-own-kitchen-for-28-days


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2019)

There are a few articles around the Net on Dry Aging in a mini-frige. While I don't remember all the details. I do remember Dave Omak talking about a NaCl Saturated Salt Solution maintaining the proper humidity. If Dave don't chime in, sent a PM...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks Dave...JJ


----------



## mosparky (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks Dave, That chart will be handy to have. A slurry tray in the bottom of a mini fridge is alot more practical space-wise than trying to fit a humidifier and what not in there. Gives me a bit more confidence in that method.


----------



## solman (Mar 17, 2019)

The serious eats article makes a point that humidity level isn't as important. Do you guys disagree? What's an ideal humidity level for dry aging beef?

I may go ahead and pick up the mini fridge. If it can't maintain a tight temperature range i can always add an inkbird temperature controller like this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K8MBLSQ/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2019)

Been awhile but I found the study i read on Dry Aged Beef. One of the TV programs showed NYC operation that line one or more walls with blocks of Himalayan Pink Salt and said their goal was a Relative Humidity of 75 to 80% as well. I asked Dave about an easy way to hit the 75% mark and he responded to use a Saturated Salt Solution. See the Link below...JJ

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4872334/#Abs1title


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2019)

If you want really delicious dry aged meats, humidity is really important...  

These are pictures of 80% humidity and 4+ months in the chamber.....  No case hardening...


*Prosciutto d'Agnello (Lamb Prosciutto)*





 

*Hanger Steak Bresaola*


----------



## solman (Mar 18, 2019)

all of that looks great. but my plan is to "keep it simple" and just dry age big chunks of steak for personal consumption. i'll keep an eye on humidity level to see if i can maintain 80% using salt and/or water, but won't freak out if it goes outside the 70-80% ideal range.

here's another forum where someone named "stike" talks about humidity not being so important. he also talks about eating the trimmings from dry aged steaks so maybe his perspective on things may be a bit extreme.

https://eggheadforum.com/discussion/1071587/dedicated-refrigerator-for-dry-ageing#Comment_1071601


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

OMG! I have never seen a more BEAUTIFUL COPPA! The rest looks great too...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

OMG! I have never seen a more BEAUTIFUL COPPA! The rest looks great too...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2019)

So awesome that Chef jj had to say it TWICE!!! LOL!!!
And I agree wholeheartedly! Awesome Coppa!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

There are hundreds of Articles, Instructions and Forums on How to Dry Age Beef. Everyone discusses Temp and Humidity Control. Stike gives an Outlier Opinion, without a single bit of supporting documention, and we should buy it, ignoring all the info and studies out there to the contrary?
Strike contradicts himself. He says humidity don't matter, then gives 3 examples where the Humidity gives very different results, some desireable some not.
Bottom line...You want a perfect result, WITH CONSISTENCY!
What if we just Wing It...
Age during a rainy Spring...You get Enzymatic Tenderness but Moldy Beef.
Age during the Summer...The result varies by the weather. Maybe good, maybe bad.
Age during a moderate Fall...You get a Perfect blend of dried Beefy Flavor and Enzymatic Tendrness.
Age during a Dry Winter...You get Tough, Beefy Flavored meat covered in a thick layer of JERKY.
Just like Dry Curing meat and sausages. Controlling Temp and Humidity give great and Consistent results...JJ


----------

